# spring and summer dessert menu ideas? what's new?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Hey, I have been living under a rock for a few months, but the sun is shining and it's time to put together the menus for the later spring and summer. What is going on out there? Any groovy new items adorning your sweets menus? What has worked in the past?
I love to ask this question each season to see what is going on in the industry. It gets lonely in the bake shop on your own  
New items for us are, Coconut Ginger Flan with caramel popcorn: Pecan tart with rum in phyllo, rhum caramel sauce served with banana gelato: Burbon Vanilla cheese cakes with honey pineapple compote and lyechee, exotic and raspberry sauces round out the newbies. 
Looks like I will be flying solo this summer with my own shop. YIKES!!!!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have to ask...what's a pecan tart in phyllo consist of? Do you mean a pecan purse?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

pam spray a muffin tin or 4 oz single serving tin, 6 layered buttered sheets, cut 1/6 of a sheet of phyllo stuff into the tin. place pecans and the pie syrup into the "cup" and bake. Pops out, serve warm dusted with cocoa or 10x sugar.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That sounds lovely...  

So does your solo gig! Please tell what sort of operation you are planning. It must be a ton of work (but worth it, right?).

The newest thing on my menu is a raspberry and citrus martini. I pipe pretty lines of ganache up the sides of a martini glass, and fill with layers of mousses and fruit curds. It's very refreshing. I serve it with a tuile in the shape of a bow, with long ribbons. Easy for huge parties, and nice presentation.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Momoreg,

That martini sounds great! So does M Browns Pecon tart in pyllo. M Brown, I'm really happy for you. I hope that your new venture will be very succesful.Let us know when your up and running,I'm an hour away and would love to check it out.
cc


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

M brown,
Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great because it's something you love.

[ June 03, 2001: Message edited by: Svadhisthana ]

[ June 03, 2001: Message edited by: Svadhisthana ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Gee thanks, Svadhisthana. I'm doing okay so far...


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Can the world get any better than a perfect strawberry dipped in ganache? (white or dark...who cares.)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Congrats. Are you selling wholesale and retail? 

Martini sounds pretty MOMO
hmmmm....nothing really exciting dessert wise, here. Rhubarb is in season.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Shroom,

Do you feel like starting a new topic, something like *What to do with rhubarb*


----------

